# How does data become corrupted?



## keybug55 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm scared for my life 0_0 well...my AC life that is.

I have a cartridge and I heard numerous stories that people's data can become corrupted when they go to their home menu or by using the reset trick. Are there any signs of it corrupting soon? I wanna know D:


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2013)

We don't know the exact cause.

But we can try to avoid the problem by not resetting and not turning off the game during saves. Some people use the SD card and back up their stuff EVERY SAVE. But unfortunately, us cartridge folk don't have the back up luxury like that. I think there's a way to move your stuff to the SD card. Doesn't mean it always works. I'm not sure if I read correctly, but someone said that was what corrupted their file? 

So not resetting and stuff could work.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 7, 2013)

How do you back up your save?


----------



## Campy (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think anyone really knows what exactly causes the data to corrupt. But I doubt the game will let you know beforehand so you can do something about it.

Personally, I'm going to keep using the reset trick for villager house placement and possibly campers. I've started using the power button to go back to the home menu though, but I wonder if it's really any safer than going to the home menu and then closing the game. I guess we'll see.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 7, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> How do you back up your save?



You can't, and that's what's so scary about it 0_0


----------



## Bubble Pop (Sep 7, 2013)

The game saves in a very complicated way unlike most other games, so if it gets interrupted while saving corruption will occur. I'd say about 90% of corruptions are due to people switching off too early!



> Every time you save your game it generates a new, random "Save ID" and stores that ID in both the SD/Savegame and the 3DS's system memory. Trying to load a save with mismatched IDs will result in being forced to wipe the save.



Probably something interrupts one of the IDs.


----------



## ben_nyc (Sep 7, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> But we can try to avoid the problem by not resetting and not turning off the game during saves.



Correct.  One other scenario: make sure your 3DS has power as it's Saving.  Other than that, this is the only advice you need.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 7, 2013)

Stop the resetting trick and you should be fine


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Sep 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Stop the resetting trick and you should be fine



With all due respect, you seem to advocate telling people not to cheat. People can and will reset, no matter how many times a mole yells at you.

With regards to the topic, I think it can be caused by many factors. The only way to know for sure is for Nintendo to investigate it.


----------



## ben_nyc (Sep 7, 2013)

Jaymes Keller said:


> With all due respect, you seem to advocate telling people not to cheat. People can and will reset, no matter how many times a mole yells at you.
> 
> With regards to the topic, I think it can be caused by many factors. The only way to know for sure is for Nintendo to investigate it.



Huh, I really don't think Oath feels this is cheating at all.  The concern here is minimizing data loss & his response is direct & informative.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 7, 2013)

Jaymes Keller said:


> With all due respect, you seem to advocate telling people not to cheat. People can and will reset, no matter how many times a mole yells at you.
> 
> With regards to the topic, I think it can be caused by many factors. The only way to know for sure is for Nintendo to investigate it.



But he/she has a point, all that turning on and off probably does increase the risk. Other people have said their data got corrupted while resetting.


----------



## Puuhi (Sep 7, 2013)

Jaymes Keller said:


> With all due respect, you seem to advocate telling people not to cheat. People can and will reset, no matter how many times a mole yells at you.


Well, then those people would just have to accept that their file might become corrupted, right? If you overuse the reset function you might have to face the consequences.

As for me, I've never reset much but I'm thinking of not doing it anymore at all. I'll just have to model my town around any inconvenient house placements - challenge accepted. ^_^


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 7, 2013)

My 3ds died whilst I was on the island >>, Now I really dont wanna go see corruption.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 7, 2013)

Puuhi said:


> Well, then those people would just have to accept that their file might become corrupted, right? If you overuse the reset function you might have to face the consequences.
> 
> As for me, I've never reset much but I'm thinking of not doing it anymore at all. I'll just have to model my town around any inconvenient house placements - challenge accepted. ^_^



Exactly - If they want to take the risk, that's fine. 
Yes, I think the challenge of building the town around the inconvenient house places is actually quite fun!


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 7, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> My 3ds died whilst I was on the island >>, Now I really dont wanna go see corruption.



That's different I think, having the ds die/shut off too early while saving is what can cause corruption (if I'm understanding correctly)


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't do the reset trick anymore and I save every now and then :3

I keep hearing about people's 3ds's dying. {Running out of battery}

What's the average battery life per charge?
I have to charge my 3dsxl daily


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Sep 7, 2013)

When the light on mine goes red and I'm playing, I just plug it in and continue playing lol


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 7, 2013)

Data corruption is from clicking the power button when told not to (for example: while saving)

Never quit while saving/loading... 

Also quit with the home button to avoid corruption. But never do it while saving/loading


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Also quit with the home button to avoid corruption. But never do it while saving/loading



People had corruptions by resetting with the home button. :/


----------



## JamesACNL (Sep 7, 2013)

Nintendo need to figure out a way to allow us to back up save files, it's not just this forum I've seen people post about corrupted saves but GameFAQs and Reddit too.

It's scary how random it is though, so many people have done the resetting trick (I must have done it at least 100 times) or duping trick and their files are fine.


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Sep 7, 2013)

I would argue that resetting when saving/loading has an almost-100% chance of corrupting the files. Exiting in any other case shouldn't really cause it, unless there exists an auto-save system which I'm not aware of.


----------



## Filly (Sep 7, 2013)

I still don't see the causal connection between resetting and save corruption.

People agree that save corruption is just a really common occurrence with this game, right?

"But all these people experienced save corruption after resetting!"  Well, yeah... That's a bunch of extra times you're opening the game again.  Every time you open up your game there is a chance of save corruption, so obviously if you're opening up your game more often, there is a higher risk.

What I don't get how doing the resetting trick (quitting *without* saving) would cause save corruption, which would happen if the save file was somehow tampered with (e.g., shutting the game off while _in the middle_ of saving).  I mean I'm not an expert on this kind of thing but I don't get how the two could be connected.  It just seems like unfortunate coincidence to me.


----------



## RitsuBel (Sep 7, 2013)

JamesACNL said:


> It's scary how random it is though, so many people have done the resetting trick (I must have done it at least 100 times) or duping trick and their files are fine.


It's not really random, it occurs basically when people are doing something the game does not want you to do. Such as, turning the power off before the saving process finishes, quitting without saving (a lot), removing the cart while the game is still running, banging the console around while the game is running, stuff like that.



Filly said:


> What I don't get how doing the resetting trick (quitting *without* saving) would cause save corruption, which would happen if the save file was somehow tampered with (e.g., shutting the game off while _in the middle_ of saving).  I mean I'm not an expert on this kind of thing but I don't get how the two could be connected.  It just seems like unfortunate coincidence to me.


From my understanding, the game knows you reset because it puts some marker of some kind when you load the game and removes said marker when you save and quit. I imagine it has to do with this. Again, by resetting a lot, you really are going against what the game is programmed to handle. It can handle a couple resets usually (battery dying, accidentally powering off, what-have-you), but it's not meant to take repeated resetting like that which people have to do for the resetting trick. You're not supposed to quit while the game is still running, that is a fact. By doing so, you're increasing your risk for something going wrong with your game. This even goes for basically any game really, not just Animal Crossing. Do something the game is not meant to handle and it's more likely to malfunction. This isn't about being for or against using these cheats, tricks, and glitches, it's just true.


----------



## Filly (Sep 7, 2013)

Makes sense.  I wish Nintendo would make it so people didn't feel the need to reset (for villager house locations, anyway). :\


----------



## Brackets (Sep 7, 2013)

Filly said:


> Makes sense.  I wish Nintendo would make it so people didn't feel the need to reset (for villager house locations, anyway). :\



But people who reset are most likely in the very small minority. Most people don't feel the need to reset.


----------



## Filly (Sep 7, 2013)

Enough people are getting screwed by save corruption (even without resetting) for them to consider it, imo.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 7, 2013)

Filly said:


> Enough people are getting screwed by save corruption (even without resetting) for them to consider it, imo.



True. To be honest, I enjoy random villager/house placement because it provides something new.

Is your avatar who I think it is?


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 7, 2013)

Kippla said:


> True. To be honest, I enjoy random villager/house placement because it provides something new.
> 
> Is your avatar who I think it is?



It looks like Maya.


----------



## Filly (Sep 7, 2013)

It is. 

I realize some people don't mind random house placement, but a lot of people do and apparently there's reason to think resetting messes with your file, so... I just feel like Nintendo should make an effort to prevent save corruption.


----------



## Lin (Sep 7, 2013)

I wouldn't have as much fun in this game without the reset trick so not resetting is not an option for me. xD If it corrupts so be it.

Luckily I'm close to my dream town (although I'm using my last slot for random villagers so I can get Willow back from cycling, but that means I'll be less picky with there they go). xD Hoping as I move forward I'll need less resetting since I'll have more pwps down.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 7, 2013)

Filly said:


> It is.
> 
> I realize some people don't mind random house placement, but a lot of people do and apparently there's reason to think resetting messes with your file, so... I just feel like Nintendo should make an effort to prevent save corruption.



I think most people just don't care. But yeah, Nintendo should definitely try and fix the corruption (if thats possible)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think it is possible to fix it. I don't believe Nintendo thought we'd reset for villagers so fixing it would be impossible.


----------



## Filly (Sep 7, 2013)

I figure something is possible to make save corruption less rampant if they can patch Maka Wuhu in MK7.  I didn't necessarily mean just for this game though (future games as well).


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe in the next Animal Crossing, they'll give us more control.
They'll start to be aware of the corruption problem when someone who works for Nintendo loses their stuff from corruption. 
:/


----------



## JamesACNL (Sep 7, 2013)

Filly said:


> What I don't get how doing the resetting trick (quitting *without* saving) would cause save corruption, which would happen if the save file was somehow tampered with (e.g., shutting the game off while _in the middle_ of saving).  I mean I'm not an expert on this kind of thing but I don't get how the two could be connected.  It just seems like unfortunate coincidence to me.



It could be linked to having the wi-fi switch on while reseting, maybe there's background saves going on while checking for spotpass stuff.

Wasn't there a saving glitch where the game would sometimes hang if you saved with the wi-fi switch on?



RitsuBel said:


> It's not really random, it occurs basically when people are doing something the game does not want you to do. Such as, turning the power off before the saving process finishes, quitting without saving (a lot), removing the cart while the game is still running, banging the console around while the game is running, stuff like that.



I guess, but I meant random as in for instance I've reset maybe 50+ times in a row without any corruption happening but someone else resets once or their battery runs out and they get a corruption.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2013)

Okay, so this is what I've been thinking.

The only reason people actually reset is because they want someone to move somewhere specific or because someone changed their mind about moving. So I'd like to think that in another Animal Crossing they would give us the ability to at least make certain areas where a villager can move and lessen the chances of a villager changing their mind, there would be less resets - almost next to none. :/ 

But if corruptions are not caused by resets, nevermind.


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Sep 7, 2013)

JamesACNL said:


> Nintendo need to figure out a way to allow us to back up save files, it's not just this forum I've seen people post about corrupted saves but GameFAQs and Reddit too.
> 
> It's scary how random it is though, so many people have done the resetting trick (I must have done it at least 100 times) or duping trick and their files are fine.



I think people should contact Nintendo support about this so they're just aware game corruption is a common issue. Nintendo is pretty bad about listening to its community unless it's blatantly upfront and sent through the "*Contact Us*" link on Nintendo.com.

I remember back in City Folk when a bunch of forums were super upset about Grass Deterioration barely anyone actually contacted Nintendo about it, which is why I assume they kept Grass Deterioration in New Leaf. Nintendo just never heard about it being huge issue because it was doubtful they read complaints on any fan-forum.


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 7, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> People had corruptions by resetting with the home button. :/



Thry UST be mistaken, they have to. I know I don't know much about Nintendo's hardware and software. But I have a lot of knowledge on software, and I know there is always a safe and correct way to close a program. Nintendo's home button does just this .It even saves certain memory from it's process


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Thry UST be mistaken, they have to. I know I don't know much about Nintendo's hardware and software. But I have a lot of knowledge on software, and I know there is always a safe and correct way to close a program. Nintendo's home button does just this .It even saves certain memory from it's process



Really? Because I'm pretty sure with most of the stories I've read, they went to the home button and exited out that way.


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Sep 7, 2013)

In order to know for sure, some experimentation has to be done. It would involve testing all known variables, like model, wi-fi on or off, etc.

One test I did involved me using a spare 3DS that I transferred all my stuff off, with a digital copy of the game, wi-fi on, and I reset around 11 times, trying to emulate the conditions. None of the 11 resets seem to cause any damage at all.

So I don't know what the connecting link between the stories are. Is there a common factor?


----------



## radical6 (Sep 7, 2013)

im quite scared now since sometimes my game goes blank (like a black screen) for like 5 seconds


----------



## beffa (Sep 7, 2013)

omfg i accidentally shut off while it was loading earlier i thought it'd loaded (going back to the home screen) but the train was still in the corner and i turned it off lmao thank god it didn't corrupt


----------



## rubyy (Sep 7, 2013)

tsundere said:


> im quite scared now since sometimes my game goes blank (like a black screen) for like 5 seconds



That happens to me too


----------



## Leanne (Sep 7, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> You can't, and that's what's so scary about it 0_0



There is a way, but it's a little bit annoying. You have to create a backup everytime you stop playing (after you save). So the game doesn't have mismatching save IDs and you can restore.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been noticing my game is loading a bit slower... Like when message bubbles appear when I catch something



Arietta said:


> There is a way, but it's a little bit annoying. You have to create a backup everytime you stop playing (after you save). So the game doesn't have mismatching save IDs and you can restore.



There's no system backup with a cartage


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 7, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> I've been noticing my game is loading a bit slower... Like when message bubbles appear when I catch something
> 
> 
> 
> *There's no system backup with a cartage*


I really hate the part in bold
Cartridgers should be able to back up data without third party equipment  With all the horror stories I'm scared to even play without a full battery.


----------



## ben_nyc (Sep 8, 2013)

beffa said:


> omfg i accidentally shut off while it was loading earlier i thought it'd loaded (going back to the home screen) but the train was still in the corner and i turned it off lmao thank god it didn't corrupt



Haha beffa, living on the edge!  Close call! ^o^


----------



## Leanne (Sep 8, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> I've been noticing my game is loading a bit slower... Like when message bubbles appear when I catch something
> 
> 
> 
> There's no system backup with a cartage



Isn't there a tool that moves save files from cartridges to the SD Card? Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe you could use that ^^


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Sep 8, 2013)

I've freaked myself out a few times when hitting the home button to quickly add someone's FC without turning off the game and when i go back to the game, it's just _frozen_ for a good 10 seconds or so. It's been happening less, but now i've been more inclined to save & quit instead of using the home button to access the friend system in the 3DS :/


----------



## Sam (Sep 8, 2013)

My data corrupted about 10 days ago, and I lost everything.  I still don't know how it happened...


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Sep 8, 2013)

Jaymes Keller said:


> In order to know for sure, some experimentation has to be done. It would involve testing all known variables, like model, wi-fi on or off, etc.
> 
> One test I did involved me using a spare 3DS that I transferred all my stuff off, with a digital copy of the game, wi-fi on, and I reset around 11 times, trying to emulate the conditions. None of the 11 resets seem to cause any damage at all.
> 
> So I don't know what the connecting link between the stories are. Is there a common factor?



I've done the reset trick at least 1,000 times between my two copies, and used the home button to close the game off. I never have had any save corruption issues, and I've had the game since day one.



keybug55 said:


> There's no system backup with a cartage



SD Cards are no different if I understand what I've read on other websites. Animal Crossing has this really stupid save system that makes it impossible to truly back it up. Here, let me quote someone who has more knowledge than I do.

"I had heard that Animal Crossing New Leaf's save data has a double encrytion. Every time you save, the game creates a new key for the SD Card save data, and the 3DS internal memory. Today, I did a test to confirm and backed up my "Nintendo 3DS" folder on my computer. I inserted the SD Card, opened Animal Crossing and saved. I put the SD Card on my computer, and deleted the "Nintendo 3DS" folder (I should've backed up this one aswell but forgot).
I copied back my backed up "Nintendo 3DS" folder and opened AC, and the result was as I expected... The save data was useless and wouldn't be accepted because it wasn't the same.

This got my attention and I noticed that it was a very selfish move on Nintendo... just so people couldn't copy/back up AC Save Data and clone... However, this is also a big flaw aswell! If your SD Card got corrupted, then your "Nintendo 3DS" folder backup would be absolutely useless... Thus, all of your effort in AC has gone to waste."

Pretty much, you have no way to back up your save because Nintendo doesn't want people restoring their save to a previous session when they had all their valuable items before trading. So, they completely made it impossible(until the system possible gets hacked and you can perhaps edit the ID creates) to even back up your digital copies. The back-up tool won't work on it for the same reason.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 8, 2013)

Britty, thank you for posting that. It's interesting to know how the files work. 
I've never had my game corrupted and I've reset less than 5 times at this point, but I *always wait till the title screen shows back up after I save* to make sure the game is completely done saving. 
It's scary to think all this progress could be deleted so quickly :/


----------



## Lin (Sep 8, 2013)

Mint said before that she was able to save her Japanese game from corruption using a digital backup though. With the whole "backing up after each play session" thing.


----------

